# Inbetriebnahme



## Mordor_FRI (20 August 2010)

Mal ne einfache Frage

Was meint Ihr sollte man bei einer Inbetriebnahme auf jeden Fall dabei haben?

(Hirn,Kaffe und PG ausgenommen).

Würde mich mal interressieren was andere so als wichtig empfinden / bzw. mitnehmen.


----------



## Cerberus (20 August 2010)

Klamotten für den Fall dass es mal wieder länger dauert.


----------



## IBFS (20 August 2010)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> Mal ne einfache Frage
> 
> Was meint Ihr sollte man bei einer Inbetriebnahme auf jeden Fall dabei haben?
> 
> ...


 
Ein sehr kleinen, LEICHTEN aber halbwegs stabilen Klapptisch

http://www.amazon.de/Campart-TA-078..._1_34?ie=UTF8&s=garden&qid=1282298616&sr=8-34

und einen Pilotenkoffer mit diversen Schnittstellenkabel. Auf diesen kann man sich zur Not dann noch draufsetzen.

Frankl


----------



## marlob (20 August 2010)

Einen Monteur der die niederen Arbeiten ausführt *ROFL*


----------



## Krumnix (20 August 2010)

Ich bin viel mehr Fan von einem Rucksack. 
Weil auf die Anlagen, wo ich meist raus muss, ist viel klettern angesagt!
Krananlagen z.b.
Da kannste sowas wie einen Pilotenkoffer in die Tonne kicken.
Und gute Laptop-Rucksäcke schlucken weit mehr Kabel und Zusatzgeräte als
so mancher Pilotenkoffer 

Edit sagt: Und wenn du mal am Flughafen stehst und du deinen Koffer, den 
Werkzeugkoffer und noch nen Pilotenkoffer dabei hast, dann wirst du einen
Rucksack zu lieben anfangen. 

Was in Zeiten des Mobilen Internets auch immer einfacher und günstiger ist,
einen UMTS-Stick mitzunehmen. 
Nur zu empfehlen, wenn Baustelle in D ist, weil sonst die Kosten bissel viel sind


----------



## Paul (20 August 2010)

Hallo

Kommt drauf an was du vom Kunden für Unterstützung erwarten kannst.
Hier in Deutschland ist Werkzeug normalerweise reichlich vorhanden, in China kann es
durchaus vorkommen das es in der ganzen Firma keinen 13er Schlüssel gibt und 
auch weit und breit keiner zu kaufen ist. Die ziehen dann Schrauben bis M5 mit 
der Zange an, alles darüber wird mit dem "Franzosen" der bis 33mm geht vergewaltigt.

In Nordafrika rammeln sie Löcher in den Schaltschrank, und zwar mit einem 
Bohrer für Mauerwerk. Aderendhülsen sind in vielen Ländern völlig unbekannt.
Ein Koppelrelais, einen Taster oder gar einen Profibusstecker zu besorgen kann
in manchen Ländern leicht eine Woche dauern.

Wenn die Sache dann noch 6 - 8 Wochen dauert ist es ratsam dan Koffer nur halb
mit Klamotten zu füllen und den Rest mit Salami, Schinken und Käse aufzufüllen.
Ganz besonders jetzt, denn seit 11. August ist Ramadan, da ist die Versorgung
besonders übel.

Sehr hilfreich fürs Hotelzimmer ist eine Fliegenklatsche und eine 500GB Festplatte
mit deinen 100 Lieblingsfilmen.

Kopfschmerztabletten, Dünnschißmittel und Desinfektionszeug können auch nie was 
schaden (evtl. zur inneren Desinfektion auch noch eine Flasche Vodka).

MfG
Paul


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 August 2010)

Krumnix schrieb:


> INur zu empfehlen, wenn Baustelle in D ist, weil sonst die Kosten bissel viel sind


Für diesen Fall entsprechende Prepaid-Internet-Karte im Ausland kaufen


----------



## Krumnix (20 August 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Für diesen Fall entsprechende Prepaid-Internet-Karte im Ausland kaufen


 
Wenn man die so einfach bekommt. Weil oft muss man Ausweis etc. vorliegen
und dann werden die Karten meist nur mit sehr sehr langem Genehmigungsaufwand
ausgegeben.

Manchmal auch garnicht. (Erfahrungen in China und Indien).

Einfacher ist es, wenn man wen Vorort hat, der einem dann seine "Daten"
leiht, also für jemanden diese Karten kaufen und man ihn dann bezahlt dafür.


----------



## Senator42 (20 August 2010)

stecker und kupplung für UNSERE 230V,
sub-D 9,15,25 polig,
LED mit R für 24V,
Taster, Schalter, evtl. ein paar Drähte,
schweizer taschenmesser, taschenlampe, letherman, (in den Koffer)
CD, DVD Rohlinge,
Infos von der gegend googeln,
in Indien evtl. Klopapier (vom Hotel mitnehmen),
geld am Flh wechseln falls der abholdienst versagt,
bei der Einreise die Ersatzteile als Messgeräte (mesure tools) bezeichnen,
die anderen Teile mit spedition 4 wochen (!) vorher hinschicken,
ab 70% Luftfeuchte unendlich viele baumwoll T-Shirts (Hongkong, Delhi, Texas), 
Sonnenchreme, Moskitos in Kalkutta
Gelbfieber, Malaria, Polio (Länderinfos im web, auswärtiges Amt),
Kopie vom Pass, 
in Lateinamerika die Einreiseformulare kopieren, Orginal im Hotelsafe,
adresse vom konsulat, passbilder,
kriesengebiete -> testament oder krankmeldung,

rückreise:
keine steine aus der türkei mitnehmen (das sind kulturgüter -> Knast)
keine drogen, keine schlangen im glas, am besten gar nichts
noch geld für die flughafensteuer (Bsp. 80 Yuen in china)

Notklamotten im Handgepäck, manchmal geht der Flieger 12h später, anschluss weg, übernachtung irgendwo ohne dem Koffer (z.b. Flug via Moskau)
etwas zum Lesen, Notizblock für Ideen (laptopakku hält nicht ewig),
laptop am airport am staubsaugeranschluss passt mit reiseadapter,

Im Flieger: 
Kopfhörer mit Adapter, aufblasbare Nackenstütze, Halstuch  
Im Auto:
CDs oder Kassetten, Navi

Auf JEDEN Fall: guten draht zu Christophorus.


----------



## knarf (20 August 2010)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich trage ich immer ein Leatherman bei mir. Bei Auslandseinsätzen habe ich mein ganzes Zeug in einer mit einem Vorhängeschloß gesicherten Zarges Box. Außerdem sollte man immer Dollars mithaben.

Gruß Frank


----------



## van (20 August 2010)

Laptoptasche:
wichtige Programmierkabel, 3-fach Steckdose, Kartenleser + verschiedene Speicherkarten, Phasenprüfer und kleine Inbusschlüssel, Schreibzeug, Schaltschrank-Schlüssel, Schaltzunge für Sicherheitsschalter , Rapport Block
http://www.amazon.de/SwissGear-Satu...e=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1282324044&sr=8-2-catcorr

Kabelkoffer:
Verlängerungskabel, langes Ethernet-Kabel, Switch, noch mehr Kabel
Kann man auch prima als Ersatz-Stuhl verwenden

Werkzeugkoffer:
Elektrowerkzeug, Gabelschlüssel, Inbus, Multimeter, Ersatzteile (Reed-Schalter, Draht, M8 + M12 Stecker, Schalter, Lüsterklemmen, ...), Lötzinn, kleine Aufkleber, und noch mehr gedöns

je nach Kunde und zu erwartende Arbeiten bleibt das Zeug dann aber Teilweise auch im Auto

Ansonsten heißt das Zauberwort Rollkoffer


----------



## IBFS (20 August 2010)

van schrieb:


> Laptoptasche:
> http://www.amazon.de/SwissGear-Satu...e=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1282324044&sr=8-2-catcorr


ich habe das Teil:

http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Patriot...sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1282325441&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/images/B000NOP9L8/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=16435051&s=sports

Da passen sogar zwei 15,4-Zoll Lappies rein 

Frank


----------



## van (20 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ich habe das Teil:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/images/B000NOP9L8/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=16435051&s=sports
> 
> ...


 so was wollte ich auch, aber mein Chef meinte der teure Laptop muss getragen werden ... :sb6:

van


----------



## IBFS (20 August 2010)

van schrieb:


> so was wollte ich auch, aber mein Chef meinte der teure Laptop muss getragen werden ... :sb6:
> 
> van


 
...muss er ja auch. Das schwere Teil (schwer MIT Inhalt) hat KEINEN Schultergurt. Der würde in kürzester Zeit abreißen.

Frank


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich das jetzt schon ein paarmal gelesen habe...

Leatherman Habe ich auch IMMER und ÜBERALL dabei! 
Kann ich echt nur jedem empfehlen!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (21 August 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Leatherman Habe ich auch IMMER und ÜBERALL dabei!


 
...speziell im Handgepäck, wenn man in den Flieger will...



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Kann ich echt nur jedem empfehlen!


 
...der Tag wird Wendungen nehmen, das ahnt ihr garnicht *ROFL*

Frank


----------



## HSThomas (21 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...speziell im Handgepäck, wenn man in den Flieger will...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da musst Du eigentlich nur von Breslau aus fliegen - die interessiert das da nicht. 


Ich nehme zusätzlich zu den normalen Programmierkabeln immer noch Kabel mit, die ich eigentlich nicht gebrauchen kann. Meistens sind dass dann genau die, die den Tag retten, wenn etwas schief läuft.
Und natürlich unzählige SUB-D Genderchanger und Nullmodem stecker.


----------



## Air-Wastl (21 August 2010)

van schrieb:


> so was wollte ich auch, aber mein Chef meinte der teure Laptop muss getragen werden ... :sb6:
> 
> van




Die HDD wirds dir danken. Die Erschütterungen von Fugen und so lassen schnell den Schreib/Lesekopf aud die Platte schlagen. Ist dann echt ärgerlich.

Es sei denn der teurer Laptop hat schon ne SSD  Dann ist es egal.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Genial an was ihr alles Denkt. Ich bin jetzt erst seit paar Monaten Techniker und war noch nicht als solcher Unterwegs. Aber aus euren erfahrungen kann man sich schon eine gute Liste machen.



gruß Sebi


----------



## Mordor_FRI (21 August 2010)

*A smaller note*

Eine Lawine der Rückmeldungen. Ich bin begeistert.

Nun habe ich das glück nur im näheren umkreis (300km) inbetriebnahmen zu machen.(Bin noch nicht lange bei den Progis [6 Monate und immer wieder in der Konstruktion tätig] und noch nicht so selbstständig wie mein Chef es gerne hätte) aber kann ja alles noch kommen und ich denke dann werde ich mit sicherheit die Tipps die ihr gebt zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...speziell im Handgepäck, wenn man in den Flieger will...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, ich muss zugeben...
ein Bisschen mitdenken hatte ich eigentlich von allen beteiligten hier schon erwartet... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## marlob (21 August 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Gut, ich muss zugeben...
> ein Bisschen mitdenken hatte ich eigentlich von allen beteiligten hier schon erwartet...
> 
> Gruß
> Timo


Nicht wirklich, oder


----------



## IBFS (21 August 2010)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Die HDD wirds dir danken. Die Erschütterungen von Fugen und so lassen schnell den Schreib/Lesekopf aud die Platte schlagen. Ist dann echt ärgerlich.


´

Naja, das ist ja keine Holzkiste mit Griff.

Der eine Laptop ist in der inneren Laptoptasche (die ist gepolstert).
Der andere Laptop hat Noppenfolie unten im Fach. Im Übrigen ist ja der
Laptop ausgeschaltet oder im Standby und da sind die Köpfe geparkt.
Also da muss man schon extrem rabiat mit dem Rollkoffer umgehen,
dass es die HDD plättet.

Frank


----------



## PN/DP (21 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ich habe das Teil:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Patriot...sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1282325441&sr=1-2
> 
> Da passen sogar zwei 15,4-Zoll Lappies rein


Das ist ja ein schöner und preiswerter Notebook-Trolley, doch leider etwas zu dick für die meisten 
Handgepäck-Ablagen im Flieger. Speziell bei SAS (z.B. Berlin-Kopenhagen) sollten die Handgepäck-Taschen 
nicht dicker als die international üblichen 23cm sein.

Oder wenn man mit einem Schulterdecker-Flieger fliegen muß, dann die Sitzreihen 7 bis 12 meiden, da ist die 
Handgepäck-Ablage noch flacher.

Wenn man im Handgepäck die vielen speziellen Programmierkabel transportiert, dann rechtzeitig zum Boarding 
gehen. Auf einigen Flughäfen wird man regelmäßig zur spezial-Untersuchung gebeten, weil die vielen Kabel bei 
der Gepäck-Durchleuchtung wie eine Höllenmaschine aussehen ...

Und kein Werkzeug im Handgepäck transportieren, speziell Schraubendreher, Seitenschneider oder gar Messer! 
Die werden einem beim Boarding gnadenlos auf nimmerwiedersehen abgenommen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## van (21 August 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn man im Handgepäck die vielen speziellen Programmierkabel transportiert, dann rechtzeitig zum Boarding
> gehen. Auf einigen Flughäfen wird man regelmäßig zur spezial-Untersuchung gebeten, weil die vielen Kabel bei
> der Gepäck-Durchleuchtung wie eine Höllenmaschine aussehen ...
> 
> ...



Einem Kollegen haben sie schon das Ethernet-Kabel und den Schaltschrankschlüssel abgenommen :shock:


----------



## Matze001 (21 August 2010)

van schrieb:


> Einem Kollegen haben sie schon das Ethernet-Kabel und den Schaltschrankschlüssel abgenommen :shock:




Er hätte auch mit dem Schaltschrankschlüssel eine Klappe im Flugzeug öffnen und sich in das Bordsystem mit dem Kabel einhacken können. *ROFL*

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2010)

van schrieb:


> Einem Kollegen haben sie schon das Ethernet-Kabel und den Schaltschrankschlüssel abgenommen :shock:



Der Schaltschrankschlüssel wurde mir auch schon beanstandet.
Und immer schön drauf achten welches Visa man hat, mit einem Touristenvisa ist es nämlich schwer zu erklären, warum man Programmieradapter und dergleichen dabei hat.
Die Kollegen von einem Anlagenbauer haben morgends das Hotel in Russland mit Arbeitsklamotten verlassen. Bei einer Verkehrskontrolle des Taxis wurden sie abgeführt und mussten bis in die Nacht erklären, warum sie mit einem Touristen-Vsia hier arbeiten. War anscheinend gar nicht lustig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (21 August 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein schöner und preiswerter Notebook-Trolley, doch leider etwas zu dick für die meisten
> Handgepäck-Ablagen im Flieger. Speziell bei SAS (z.B. Berlin-Kopenhagen) sollten die Handgepäck-Taschen
> nicht dicker als die international üblichen 23cm sein.


 
na um dieses Problem zu umgehen - ich kenne das - nehme ich immer den Laptop mit
der separaten Laptoptasche heraus. Und schon ist er mind. um 6-7 cm 
flacher.

Frank


----------



## Lebenslang (22 August 2010)

Speziell Russland/Moskau:

Werkzeug auch im normalen Gepäck wird beim verlassen des Flughafens beanstandet, dann hilft nur gute Ausrede.
Besser vorher mit Spedition in die Firma schicken.
Und ganz wichtig: Immer versuchen den Transfer vom Hotel zur Firma mit einem Auto bzw, einem Fahrer der Firma zu organisieren. Der fährt dich auch nach der Arbeit direkt an einer Piwo Station vorbei und Du kannst dir schonmal ein paar Büchsen für den Feierabend im Hotel holen.


----------



## iPDI (24 August 2010)

Wenn ihr in die Schweiz rest, unbedingt einen Schuko --> Typ J Adapter mitnehmern 

Wir hatten schon etliche Servicetechniker etc. aus D / A hier, welche nicht wussten, dass ihre Stecker nicht in unsere Dosen passen


----------



## Jan (24 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe immer eine Kiste mit Kleinkram (Einzelader, Aderendhülsen, Verschraubungen, Relais, Reihenklemmen, etc.),
eine Kiste mit Kabeln (BUS, Ethernet, Crossover, Netzteil 230VAC/24VDC, Geber, etc.),
eine Kiste mit Doku, 
eine Kiste mit dem was ich aktuell an dem Tag brauche (ausgewählte Kabel, Doku und Werkzeuge),
Werkzeugkiste
und PG-Tasche mit PG, Kartenleser, diverse Kabel (Seriell, Gender, Ethernet, USB, etc.), Schreibmaterial, CDs, u.s.w..
Gerade im Sommer habe ich meine Kühlbox 230VAC+12VDC dabei.
Wenns mal wieder öfters spontan quer durch unbekannte Städte gehen soll, bin ich froh wenn ich das Navi dabei habe.
Handy und Supportnummern sind auch immer dabei.
Klapptisch und Klappstuhl sind auch immer dabei.
Nachteil ist nur, dass manche Kunden und Kollegen nicht glauben wollen, dass ich mit Kampingtisch, Klappstuhl, Kühlbox und Laptop tatsächlich arbeite und keinen Urlaub mache.


----------



## Dr.M (25 August 2010)

In manchen Ländern ist auch ein Bündel Dollars angebracht. Falls mal was "mit den Papieren nicht stimmt" kann das einige Stunden am Zoll sparen


----------



## Jan (25 August 2010)

Dr.M schrieb:


> In manchen Ländern ist auch ein Bündel Dollars angebracht. Falls mal was "mit den Papieren nicht stimmt" kann das einige Stunden am Zoll sparen


 
Zahlt das der Cheff?


----------



## Dr.M (27 August 2010)

kann ich dir nicht sagen, war selbst noch nicht in dieser Situation. Kenne das nur von einer unserer Partnerfirmen. 

Aber in einem Land wo laut Medienberichten (und damit ist nicht ein Boulevardblatt gemeint) Firmen solche Ausgaben (auch zum Beschaffen von Aufträgen) als Kosten verbuchen können, sollte dies kein Thema sein.


----------



## Flinn (27 August 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Zahlt das der Cheff?


 
Bei uns in der Firma kann man das als "Unterstützung zur Meinungsfindung" einreichen.


----------



## Oberchefe (29 August 2010)

> Einem Kollegen haben sie schon das Ethernet-Kabel und den Schaltschrankschlüssel abgenommen



Wegen eines Schaltschrankschlüssels(die ganz normale Kreuz-Version) hatte ich auch schon eine Riesen-Diskussion in Italien (Heimweg). Die Tante wollte mich damit erst nicht durch lassen. Ich bot ihr an, das Ding in den Abfalleimer zu werfen. Das war ihr aber dann offensichtlich auch nicht geheuer (vielleicht ist da eine Bombe drin?). Nach langem Hin und Her ließ sie mich dann doch noch mit dem Ding passieren.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 August 2010)

Festplatte oder USB Stick mit Comedy Powerpoints und Nacktfotos
Damit es in den Wartezeiten was zu lachen und zu sauigeln gibt


----------



## van (30 August 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> eine Kiste mit Doku,


die habe normalerweise immer als pdf auf dem PG. Ich kopiere mir auch immer zuerst die ganzen Doku- und Software-CD auf die Festplatte.



Jan schrieb:


> Nachteil ist nur, dass manche Kunden und Kollegen nicht glauben wollen, dass ich mit Kampingtisch, Klappstuhl, Kühlbox und Laptop tatsächlich arbeite und keinen Urlaub mache.


*ROFL*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 August 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Nachteil ist nur, dass manche Kunden und Kollegen nicht glauben wollen, dass ich mit Kampingtisch, Klappstuhl, Kühlbox und Laptop tatsächlich arbeite und keinen Urlaub mache.



Vielleicht solltest Du statt Badehose und flipflops mal Arbeitskleidung und Sicherheitsschuhe tragen.


----------



## da_kine (1 September 2010)

Zum Thema Leatherman:

"Hat jemand meinen Leatherman gesehen?" - "Nein, aber wenn du deine Gürteltasche verkaufen willst würde ich sie nehmen."


----------



## Jan (1 September 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du statt Badehose und flipflops mal Arbeitskleidung und Sicherheitsschuhe tragen.


 
Ich trage generell keine Flipflops.
Ich trage immer Arbeitskleidung und Sicherheitsschuhe (ist ja Vorschrift).

Gelegentlich hätte ich mal eine Badehose dabei haben sollen.
Mir wurde schon mehrmals das Baden oder Rutschen angeboten.

Leider fehlt immer die Zeit dazu.  :neutral:


----------



## Lebenslang (2 September 2010)

Zitat von Jan: Leider fehlt immer die Zeit dazu. :neutral:


Schauspieler!


----------



## ThorstenD2 (3 September 2010)

Wir wurde es auch schon angeboten VOR der TÜV Abnahme neue Rutschen auszutesten. Bislang dankend abgelehnt 

BTT: Nen Satz Feinsicherungen hat mir heute mal wieder das Leben gerettet


----------



## Jan (3 September 2010)

@ van

Ich persönlich habe keine Lust und noch weniger Zeit bei Änderungen im Schaltplan, die gesamte Seite ab zu zeichnen. Da ist ein extra Plan ganz gut. Die Änderung im Baustellenplan und in meinem eintragen und die Seiten von meinem Plan gehen zur Revision.

@ Thorsten D2

Ich hätte da keine Bedenken gehabt. Als mir das angeboten wurde, sind die Rutschenbauer schon einige male gerutscht. Ausserdem habe ich selbst das Programm für Wasser und Luft geschrieben.


----------



## Mordor_FRI (6 April 2011)

*Transport*

Ich will den Tread mal wieder aufgreifen.

Inzwischen hat sich bei mir eine Menge an Kabeln und Werkzeug angesammelt, welches ich auf der Baustelle nicht mehr missen möchte.
(Vom Papierkram (CD,s Sticks, Dongles) zu schweigen)

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem, am liebsten hätte ich alles in einem Koffer, statt mit 3 Kisten auf die Baustelle zu kommen. Tisch und Stuhl muss ich auch noch jedes mal mitschleppen. Kennt jemand ein geeignetes System mit genügend Stauraum, welches ich eventuell auch noch als Tisch miss.. äh gebrauchen könnte?

P.S. Es sollte im Notfall auch noch in einen Lupo reinpassen. Also fällt die Montagekiste als Alternative flach


----------



## Air-Wastl (6 April 2011)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> P.S. Es sollte im Notfall auch noch in einen Lupo reinpassen. Also fällt die Montagekiste als Alternative flach


 

Diese hier kann man aufeinander stecken und zusammen tragen oder
einzeln lassen und in einen Lupo quetschen. Obs die mit Rollen gibt weiß
ich jetzt nicht aber so einen Rolligriff kann man ja schnell bekommen wo
man die drauf stellt. Die sind schön Rechteckig und oben flach um drauf zu
arbeiten. Gibt es von vielen Anbietern. Einfach mal bei Google "Systrainer" eingeben.

MFg


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 April 2011)

Ja, da gibts auch passende Rollbretter und Trolleys dafür.
Bosch liefert seine (Blauen) Maschinen mittlerweile auch in diesen Systainern aus. Tolle sache das. Da gibts auch passende Schubladenschränke für ins Auto/Werkstatt u.s.w....

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Blacky70 (6 April 2011)

Und vor allem: 10'er Pack Kondome und Visitenkarte vom Kollegen....


----------



## Batec (6 April 2011)

Eine Kreditkarte ist praktisch


----------



## maxi (6 April 2011)

*Eine Sekretärin mit richtig großen Möbsen !!!*



(Meine Frau wenn wüsste was ich hier wieder mal so von mir gebe ....  aua)


----------



## FvE (6 April 2011)

Blacky70 schrieb:


> Und vor allem: 10'er Pack Kondome



Wie lange dauern denn deine einsätze? nur zwei tage?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 April 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> *Eine Sekretärin mit richtig großen Möbsen !!!*



Guckst Du hier.


----------



## bike (6 April 2011)

FvE schrieb:


> Wie lange dauern denn deine einsätze? nur zwei tage?



Angeber 


bike


----------



## winnman (6 April 2011)

Ach noch folgendes:

nimm immer wenn du in deiner näheren Umgebung unterwegs bist deinen "Parametriertisch" mit den "Parametrier Klappstühlen" mit.

Hintergrund: Bestell Anforderung an unseren Einkauf: Biertisch klappbar min 600x200, 2 Klappstühle.

Rückfrage Einkauf: Biertischgarnitur OK?

Atnwort: Nein, Biertisch, 2 Klappstühle.

Wareneingang:
Biertisch 800x220, 2 Klappstühle.

Jeder den den "Biertisch" bei uns in der Firma gesehen hat, fragte wo und wann steigt die "Party".

Antwort: das ist kein "Biertisch" sonden ein "Parametrietisch"


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 April 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Biertisch klappbar min 600x200, 2 Klappstühle.



Egal ob ich da jetzt mm oder cm als Mass ansetze, es kommt nix verwertbares dabei raus... 

Gruß 
Timo


----------



## Oberchefe (7 April 2011)

> Einfach mal bei Google "Systrainer" eingeben.



besser "Systainer"


Die Logo gab's früher im Set in den Kisten (Logo, Kabel, Software)


----------



## Mordor_FRI (7 April 2011)

Gibt es noch immer,
[Humor ON]
aber wie erkläre ich meinem Abteilungsleiter, dass ich 5 Logo Starterkits gekauft habe???
[Humor OFF]


----------



## Matze001 (7 April 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Egal ob ich da jetzt mm oder cm als Mass ansetze, es kommt nix verwertbares dabei raus...
> 
> Gruß
> Timo



Vielleicht ein Schweizer? Die Mögen ihr Dezi!

und 600x200dm ist schon ausreichend 

Grüße aus der Schweiz

Marcel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 April 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Schweizer? Die Mögen ihr Dezi!
> 
> und 600x200dm ist schon ausreichend
> 
> ...



Hi Marcel

Österreicher steht in der Signatur.
Das mit dem Dezi verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz... 
600 Dezi(meter?) sind 60 Meter 
200 Dezimeter demnach 20 Meter... 
Mit was fahrt ihr so zur Baustelle? Tieflader 
Oder gibts da noch ne andere Masseinheit, die ich noch nicht kenne

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Matze001 (7 April 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi Marcel
> 
> Österreicher steht in der Signatur.
> Das mit dem Dezi verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz...
> ...



Das war doch nur ein Spass  Ich meinte nur das die Schweizer so auf ihr Dezi eingeschossen sind, Deziliter, Dezimeter...

Es wurde doch bemängelt das der Tisch zu klein sei, so ist er er dann wohl nicht mehr...

Grüße aus der Schweiz

Marcel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 April 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Österreicher steht in der Signatur.
> Das mit dem Dezi verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz...
> 600 Dezi(meter?) sind 60 Meter
> 200 Dezimeter demnach 20 Meter...
> ...



Ich will ja nicht wirklich glauben, dass Du Dir unter "Biertisch" 
nichts vorstellen kannst. 

Hier eine kleinen *Nachhilfe*. 

Offensichtlich gibt es heute neben Standard 220 x 50 auch noch 
eine Yuppie-Ausführung in 220 * 80 (alle Maße in cm).


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 April 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht wirklich glauben, dass Du Dir unter "Biertisch"
> nichts vorstellen kannst.
> 
> Hier eine kleinen *Nachhilfe*.
> ...



Sorry, aber so langsam komm ich mir hier echt verarscht vor... 
Deine Bierzeltgarnituren kenne ich zur genüge,
Habe von beiden versionen sogar mehrere hier.
Hier ging es aber NICHT um 220x50 cm oder 220x80 cm
sodern um die "ominösen"
600x200 (Masseinheit unbekannt)
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil


Gruß
Timo


----------



## winnman (7 April 2011)

immer locker bleiben.

bei den 220 fehlt halt leider ein Null, sind 2,2m


----------



## SPSKiller82 (7 April 2011)

Unsere Camping-Möbel könnte ich hier auch gut gebrauchen. Aber leider geht das im Flugzeug nicht so gut mit bzw. keiner wills zahlen. 

Hier mal meine Auflistung

Werkzeug / Kleinmaterial (natürlich in den Koffer)


schweizer Messer
Schaltschrankschlüssel
ein paar Schraubendreher
Saitenschneider
Kombizange
etwas Draht, ein paar Klemmen, ggf. Aderendhülsen
Multimeter
Werkzeug und Keinmaterial nur das allernötigste um zur Not mal abends nach Feierabend des Elektrikers noch was Provisorisches bis zum nächsten Morgen hinzubekommen. Wenn kein Elektriker da ist oder ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin wird das Werkzeug und Kleinmaterial natürlich umfangreicher. 

Programmierung


Laptop mit Standard-Zubehör
alle normal benötigten Schnittstellen (üblicherweise kenne ich die Konfiguration der Anlage, normalerweise reichen Ethernet und Profibus/MPI) für Siemens
ggf. Länderspezifischen Adapter
Dokumente / Geld / Karten


was nötig ist
Persönlicher Bedarf


Kleines Hygiene-Pack ins Handgepäck
genug von meinen Pfefferminz-Pastillen wenn Ausland
sehr großzügige Menge an Kleidung (Einsatz dauert IMMER länger als geplant)
Wobei ich bisher auch nur in recht moderaten Ländern unterwegs war und immer meine Leute hatte. Ist schon Gold wert, wenn man jemanden hat, der sich im Land auskennt und 99,9 % aller eventuell fehlenden Teile vor Ort besorgen kann. Ich bin da wo kaum Deutsch / Englisch gesprochen wird weitestgehend aufgeschnitten.


----------



## maxider1 (7 April 2011)

*Motorradzubehör Tisch*

ist auch für die IB praktisch, einfach zum umhängen und der Laptop ist im Trolly mit Rucksackfunktion.

ohne Werbung zu machen:

http://www.louis.de/index.php?partn...&artnr_gr=10002244&zanpid=1491170065297925122



max


----------



## IBFS (8 April 2011)

Idealer Tisch für Programmierer:

http://www.amazon.de/10T-Camping-Klapp-Tisch-PORTABLE-60x45x59cm/dp/B0027Q6CKC/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Ich habe schon FÜNF Stück gekauft und an meine Progtrammiererfreunde verteilt.
Die waren schwer begeistert. Damals, als ich die Tische gekauft habe,
war die Tischplatte allerdings noch weiß und nicht in diesem Holzdekor.
Momentan sitze ich täglich an dem Tisch. Man kann ihm mit dem aufligenden
Rechner herumheben, ohne das der Tisch auseinandergeht.  

Das kann man von dem empfohlenen Tisch von "maxider1" leider nicht sagen, dann 
mit so einem Tisch hätte ein Kollege von mir fast mal seinen LAPPI geschrottet.


Frank


----------



## maxider1 (8 April 2011)

*Diebstahlschutz*

Hallo Frank,

das der Tisch nicht so stabil, wie der vom Timo ist: stimmt, jedoch ist er einfacher zum transportieren, das Notebook hängt mit einem Seil an einem Schrank (Diebstahl) und ist somit auch vom Fallen geschützt.

Max.


----------



## IBFS (8 April 2011)

maxider1 schrieb:


> ..., jedoch ist er einfacher zum transportieren, .....



...das mag sein, 

allerdings bin ich z.B. heute 5 Mal mit dem Tisch zwischen den Anlagen
umgezogen.... dann nur Kabel abziehen und loslaufen....  
Da kommt es auf minimale Größe und Gewicht an, vor allem muss man ja 
oft durch unergonomisch enge Gänge. Da zählt jeder Zentimeter.
Ich abe da keine Lust immer den kompletten Tisch abzuräumen. 

Die Zeiten vor ich auf Pendelverpackungen... Gemüsekisten...Pappkisten und
dergleichen programmiert habe sind endgültig vorbei.

Und das liegt nicht am Alter sondern an der Vernunft. 

Frank


----------



## van (9 April 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe keine Lust und noch weniger Zeit bei Änderungen im  Schaltplan, die gesamte Seite ab zu zeichnen. Da ist ein extra Plan ganz  gut. Die Änderung im Baustellenplan und in meinem eintragen und die  Seiten von meinem Plan gehen zur Revision.


ich Fotografiere die Änderungen im ab, Fotohandy


apropo Biertisch
Mein Büro besteht tatsächlich seit einem Jahr aus zwei Biertischen und einem alten Schreibtisch.


----------



## Jan (11 April 2011)

van schrieb:


> ich Fotografiere die Änderungen im ab, Fotohandy
> 
> 
> apropo Biertisch
> Mein Büro besteht tatsächlich seit einem Jahr aus zwei Biertischen und einem alten Schreibtisch.


 
Das würde ich auch gerne machen; aber:

1. Ich bekomme von meinem Cheff kein Fotohandy.

2. Fotohandys müssen bei unserem Kunden beim Pförtner abgegeben werden.

Du kannst dich glücklich schätzen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch gerne machen; aber:
> 
> 1. Ich bekomme von meinem Cheff kein Fotohandy.
> 
> ...


 
zu 1 ... dann nimm dein privates und zu 2. nimm die Pläne mit raus auf den Parkplatz.....


kann doch alles nicht so ein Problem sein


----------



## Jan (11 April 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> zu 1 ... dann nimm dein privates und zu 2. nimm die Pläne mit raus auf den Parkplatz.....
> 
> 
> kann doch alles nicht so ein Problem sein


 
Ich habe kein Privates Fotohandy, habe jetzt ein neues Handy bekommen.
Ich habe mich von Monochrom auf Farbig gesteigert.

Ausserdem; bis ich bei diesem Kunden von der Anlage bis zum Parkplatz und zurück gelaufen bin, kann ich die Änderungen auch in meine Pläne zeichnen. Der Weg zum Parkplatz kann schon mal gut 500 m lang sein.

Aber was solls; ich muss sowieso meine Kiste mitschleppen, da macht der Ordner auch nicht mehr so viel aus.


----------



## IBFS (11 April 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> 2. Fotohandys müssen bei unserem Kunden beim Pförtner abgegeben werden.



Das Thema ist mittlerweile in viele Firmen die  früher EISENHART gegen
Fotohandys vorgegangen sind nahezu erledigt. Es gibt kaum noch
gute Handys ohne Fotofunktion. Ich habe für Notfälle noch ein NOKIA E51-2.
Aber wenn das den Geist aufgibt ist's Essig.

Frank


----------



## Sockenralf (12 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich verstehe das mit den Plänen nicht so richtig:

Bei unseren IBN gibt es genau EINEN Plan, und das ist derjenige, der mit der Schaltanlage mitgekommen ist.
Alles andere (auch das, was der IBNler mitbringt) wird "beschlagnahmt" und in die Tonne getreten.

Dieser eine Plan ist TheOneAndOnly, in den ALLES (von der Installation ab) eingetragen wird.

Am Ende wird der Plan durch den Farbkopierer gelassen und dem IBNler zur Revision mitgegeben

Alles andere führt meiner Erfahrung nach zu vermeidbaren Fehlern

MfG


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 April 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verstehe das mit den Plänen nicht so richtig:
> 
> ...



Die Vorgehensweise ist ansich nicht schlecht. Nur sind wirklich noch alle Blätter im Plan, wenn Ihr zum Kopieren geht? Meine Erfahrungen sind, dass schnell mal Blätter aus dem Masterplan genommen werden, um etwas anzuschliessen, oder etwas zu kontrollieren. Das Zurückbringen wird oft vergessen.
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, einen PDF Plan mitzunehmen und die Änderungen mit z.B. mit PDF Xchange einzuzeichnen.
Ist zwar etwas mühsamer, aber man braucht keine teuere Eplan Lizenz und kann keine Blätter verlieren


----------



## Sockenralf (13 April 2011)

Hallo,

das funktioniert eigentlich ohne Probleme, wenn JEDER der Beteiligten auf die Wichtigkeit des Planes immer wieder hingewiesen wird.

Letztes mal war´s die IBN einer Produktionsanlage mit 5 Gewerken und inges. ca. 25m Schaltanlage


MfG


----------



## Tommi (13 April 2011)

Sag mal, irgendwie bist Du im falschen Thema oder spinnt der Server?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Jan (14 April 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verstehe das mit den Plänen nicht so richtig:
> 
> ...


 
Das ist bei uns auch so.
Allerdings gibt es meistens keine Möglichkeit beim Kunden zu kopieren.
Aus dem von Dir genannten Grund, werden Eintragungen generell IMMER im "TheOneAndOnly" gemacht.
Dass es zum Chaos führen kann, wenn es mehrere Pläne gibt, habe ich auch schon erlebt.
Deshalb werden meine Blätter, die die selben Änderungen wie "TheOneAndOnly" enthalten, vernichtet, wenn die Änderungen vom Zeichner im System eingetragen wurden.


----------



## Proxy (14 April 2011)

Nette Idee das mit nur einen Plan aber bei ein paar Mann und einer großen Schaltanlage nicht machbar. Bei einen Schaltschrank ok aber ich hab öfters 3-8 Schaltcontainer und da sind sagen wir mal mehrere Pläne unterwegs und ohne diese anzahl wäre es nicht machbar.
Jeden abend kommen die geänderten seiten in den baucontainer und sie werden eingepflegt und neu ausgedruckt und verteilt.


----------



## -V- (15 April 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> Nette Idee das mit nur einen Plan aber bei ein paar Mann und einer großen Schaltanlage nicht machbar. Bei einen Schaltschrank ok aber ich hab öfters 3-8 Schaltcontainer und da sind sagen wir mal mehrere Pläne unterwegs und ohne diese anzahl wäre es nicht machbar.
> Jeden abend kommen die geänderten seiten in den baucontainer und sie werden eingepflegt und neu ausgedruckt und verteilt.



Es muss ja nicht jeder der den gesamten Plan mitschleppen. Wenn wir mit mehrern Montueren ein Anlange installiet haben, hat sich jeder den Teil des Plans mitgenommen den er braucht.

Aber wenn es bei dir funktioniert, herzlichen Glückwunsch :smile:


----------



## Benni89 (18 Juli 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Idealer Tisch für Programmierer:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/10T-Camping-Klapp-Tisch-PORTABLE-60x45x59cm/dp/B0027Q6CKC/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1
> 
> ...



Macht einen guten Eindruck, aber wie sitzt du da dran? Auf einem Werkzeugkoffer? Und wie lange? 

Danke


----------



## vollmi (18 Juli 2012)

Ich hab zur Inbetriebnahme oft nur das nötigste dabei.
Einen Campingtisch zum aufrollen inklusive einem Campinfaltstuhl (mit Armlehne und Cokehalter) nicht sehr Ergonomisch aber praktisch.

Ausserdem noch einen Crumpler Notebookrucksack. Diesen hier.
http://www.swissgear-wenger-taschen.de/crumpler-taschen/view/crumpler-the-belly-xl-grun-1041

Sehr zu empfehlen. Dadrin finden bei mir Platz
- Notebook (HP Elitebook 8530w) schön geschützt im integrierten Notebookabteil
- Maus, Netzteil 
- iPad
- diverse kabel (alle auf 10cm verkürzt)
- USB und RS232 Verlängerungskabel (das man die verkürzten Programmierkabel trotzdem nutzen kann)
- 1 2 und 3er PB-Schlitzschraubendreher
- Accespoint (Ubiquiti PicoStation 2)
- Diverse Dongles.
- ein paar leere CDs
- Dremel Gaslötkoben
- DC-Zangenmultimeter

Also die Crumpert Taschen kann ich sowas von empfehlen. Meiner hat jetzt 4 Jahre harten Baustelleneinsatz hinter sich und sieht immernoch aus wie neu. Alle Reissverschlüsse funktionieren immernoch tadellos.
Alle Notebook Taschen und Rollkoffer die ich vorher hatte (für teuer Geld) haben nicht annähernd so lange gehalten, da brachen Rollen, Reissverschlüsse gingen kaputt, Schnallen sind abgebrochen etc.

mfG René


----------



## IBFS (18 Juli 2012)

Benni89 schrieb:


> Macht einen guten Eindruck, aber wie sitzt du da dran? Auf einem Werkzeugkoffer? Und wie lange?



Auf Jedenfall auf keinem regulären Bürostuhl - entweder Campingstuhl oder Kiste oder, oder ..

Ein Sitzgelegenheit findet sich immer auf der Baustelle, aber ein halbwegs brauchbares Tisch, der leicht ist und den man mit den Laptop OnTop herumtragen kann ist Gold wert.

So ein Ding, habe mehrere, liegt bei mir fast immer im Kofferraum. 

Ist übrigens ohne angeschraubte Beinverlängerungen ideal zum Picknick auf der Wiste geeignet ohne das sich nennenswert Krabbeltiere am Essen laben können.  

Frank


----------



## Benni89 (18 Juli 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Auf Jedenfall auf keinem regulären Bürostuhl - entweder Campingstuhl oder Kiste oder, oder ..
> 
> Ein Sitzgelegenheit findet sich immer auf der Baustelle, aber ein halbwegs brauchbares Tisch, der leicht ist und den man mit den Laptop OnTop herumtragen kann ist Gold wert.
> 
> ...




So habe nun auch mal einen geordert   für den Preis kann man ja nichts falscht machen =)


----------



## Benni89 (17 August 2012)

So der Tisch ist echt gut, habe nun ein Kumpel der den auch gerne hätte, bei Amazon ist der allerdings nun nicht lieferbar. Über google werde ich leider immer zu Amazon geschickt.

Kennt ihr einen alternativ Shop wo der Tisch noch vertrieben wird?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 August 2012)

Benni89 schrieb:


> So der Tisch ist echt gut, habe nun ein Kumpel der den auch gerne hätte, bei Amazon ist der allerdings nun nicht lieferbar. Über google werde ich leider immer zu Amazon geschickt.
> 
> Kennt ihr einen alternativ Shop wo der Tisch noch vertrieben wird?



Hallo, wahrscheinlich Saison-Artikel.

http://www.10-t.com/katalog/klapp-f...0278-camping-falt-klapp-tisch-portable-single

Vielleicht mal ein paar Qutdoor-Buden abklappern


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (18 August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Vielleicht wäre das ja noch ne alternative.

http://www.louis.de/_10cc9eb9df1a5991494eef8f5252ba0f4f/index.php?topic=search&searchterm=klapptisch&cmd.x=0&cmd.y=0

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Tommi (18 August 2012)

Mensch Timo,

das ist ja fast ein Bildschirmarbeitsplatz. 

http://www.bgbau-medien.de/bausteine/a_190/a_190.htm 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Benni89 (18 August 2012)

Ne es sollte schon der gleiche sein,

ist auch für Instandhalter ganz gut, wenn mal kein abstellplatz am schaltschrank ist oder bei wartungen.

aber gut werde mal weiter schaun


----------



## Proxy (19 August 2012)

Hi,

schau mal hier das ist genau der gleiche Tisch.

Viel Spass damit

http://www.veneboercamping.nl/kampeermeubelen/tafels.aspx


----------



## Benni89 (20 August 2012)

Vielen Dank

Das werde ich so weitergeben =)


----------



## Lurchie (19 Januar 2013)

Letztens entdeckt, wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten "Sharkoon USB Lanport 400" 
http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-USB-4...DU80/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358627148&sr=8-1

Wenn man Netzwerkzugriff auf den Schaltschrank hat kann man hiermit auch auf USB Geräte im Schrank zugreifen.
Kann nicht sagen ob alle USB-Geräte unterstützt werden, mit meinem USB-Seriell Adapter, und SEW Geräten funktioniert es tadellos.

In Verbindung mit nem kleinen WLAN-Router, ich verwende den:
http://www.amazon.de/WL-330N3G-Univ...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1358627214&sr=1-2

brauch man dann keine Kabelverbindung mehr zum Schrank (Vorrausgesetzt man geht über nen Netzwerk/USB-fähigen Adapter auf die SPS)


----------



## van (20 Januar 2013)

Ich habe seit neusten dieses Wägelchen. 

http://www.clax.de/

Unten passt prima der schwere Werkzeugkoffer rein und oben kann man Kleinkram reinwerfen. 

Und wenn man den Laptop oben quer auf den Korb stellt, kann man damit auch programmieren. Sicherlich nicht den ganzen Tag, aber für den kurzen Service Einsatz reicht es allemal.     

Und zusammengeklappt passt es in jeden Kofferraum.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2013)

van schrieb:


> Ich habe seit neusten dieses Wägelchen.
> 
> http://www.clax.de/
> 
> ...



Was kostet das Teil ? 

Edit.... OK.. das gibt es ja sogar bei Ama.... . Ist natürlich echt kein Schnäppchen (179€)


----------



## Blockmove (23 Januar 2013)

Das Teil gerade entdeckt und gleich ein Glänzen in die Augen bekommen.
Das Glänzen wurde dann allerdings durch die Tränen beim Preis vertrieben

Scooter

Gruß
Dieter


----------

